# WinDVD vs PowerDVD... ur favourite & why???



## vish786 (Mar 22, 2007)

so guys which is ur favourite software dvd player.......... and why...... which features u like the most in them...... if u use other players u can mention them also......


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 22, 2007)

WinDVD is better than PowerDVD in terms of rich Audio & Video features. PowerDVD is more stable than WinDVD.
I have carried out a complete review of WinDVD......

*COMPLETE REVIEW: InterVideo® WinDVD® 8 Platinum *


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2007)

I use PowerDVD 7, but I see DVDs in WMP11. PowerDVD 7 is installed just for the DVD decoder codecs.


----------



## sumeetindia (Mar 23, 2007)

PowerDVD It has more features


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 23, 2007)

VLC player !


----------



## krates (Mar 23, 2007)

Power Dvd Is Better


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 23, 2007)

WinDVD for it's TrimensionDNM technology ! It simply rocks ...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 23, 2007)

sumeetindia said:
			
		

> PowerDVD It has more features



Nope. It's the other way around.....WinDVD has more features than PowerDVD.


----------



## vish786 (Mar 23, 2007)

i hav an habit of testing and comparing different softwares.. i also tried to check and compare features in both dvd player...... wat i saw was they both share common features(u can check out) but in powerdvd they hav shown the same feature in a very simple manner without using any pictures so this makes d user feel it has less features... where as in windvd they hav shown features(like audio features with speakear placin) in a better way which attracts the end user.... tat is were it wins... powerdvd also has same features as tat of windvd but its strong, simple, stable, user friendly.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 23, 2007)

PowerDVD doesn't have Trimension DNM dude ... you should see that in action


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 23, 2007)

WinDVD is simply great, with so many features.. more than PowerDVD or any other DVD players.....

PowerDVD uses some features from WinDVD... thats a shame....


----------

